

The Saga Of The One Guy Kanye West Is Following On Twitter - yoasif_
http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/2010/08/03/exclusive-student-shocked-by-fame-over-twitter-link-to-kanye-west-92746-26985861/2/

======
ch
So is this Kanye "sampling" Conan?

------
dmor
not much of a saga

